# Upgrade RCD-310, get RNS-315, or go aftermarket?



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

My wife's Bug is the base model, with the non-Sirius RCD-310. However it did come with both Bluetooth and iPod interface. That makes upgrading a hard choice.

If I go aftermarket, I'll get a lot more for my money, but I have to lose/duplicate the factory-installed Bluetooth and iPod functionality. And places like Crutchfield can't yet say what "fits" and what extra bits (dash kit, wiring harness, etc.) I would need for the install.

RNS-315 is nice but it's a lot of money (same or more than e.g. an Alpine INE-Z928HD or Kenwood Excelon DNX9990HD), and IIRC, you lose the in-dash AUX input.

A replacement RCD-310 would be fine - she already has a good portable GPS - but for the life of me I can't find one that has Sirius built-in. (No one's selling one used, and I can't find out the P/N of a new one.)

Any advice?


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> My wife's Bug is the base model, with the non-Sirius RCD-310. However it did come with both Bluetooth and iPod interface. That makes upgrading a hard choice.
> 
> If I go aftermarket, I'll get a lot more for my money, but I have to lose/duplicate the factory-installed Bluetooth and iPod functionality. And places like Crutchfield can't yet say what "fits" and what extra bits (dash kit, wiring harness, etc.) I would need for the install.
> 
> ...


 there is a thread on here somewhere about changing it out to a 510 if I remember correctly


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

I've seen that thread - I'm not asking a "how-to?" question, I'm asking for advice as to the best path forward to upgrading the base Beetle's radio.


----------

